

Ruby cares more about whitespace than Python - rob
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/cogitations/2008/07/01/whitespace-sensitivity/

======
stcredzero
Ruby has a pretty hairy syntax whose ambiguities are resolved at what is
essentially runtime in some cases. Python's syntax is cleaner, and the way it
regards whitespace is better defined. I doubt there are examples of syntactic
hairyness in Python as bad as what's in Ruby.

------
icey
The argument is pretty slim. There are almost _no_ languages that don't care
at all about whitespace inside your arguments.

This guy's argument isn't much different than saying "foo" isn't the same as
"f oo", therefore, the language cares about whitespace.

